# Special Prize



## Road Dog (Jun 14, 2005)

Ya'll have probably heard of this one. Digger told a story of 50 of these found in an old store basement in a box never been used. To this date one of these has never been dug. Taper top and open pontil. This is one my wife got for me about 15+ years ago. She called me at work saying there was a bottle at an antique show they were having in the mall. She described it on the phone and I told her to get it. She paid 60 bucks for it.In the near 20 years we have been married she has developed quite an eye for the good ones.


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice bottle. What would you guess the price at now?


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 14, 2005)

Probably 175+ just off top of my head.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 14, 2005)

I see them listed in the auction report in perfect condition selling from 77.00 - 176.00 and the last one sold at public auction was in 1996 and it was $ 99.00. 
 So , I'd say you are pretty close on your present day estimate . Pontil meds are pretty hot right now .... so it may bring more if sold at public auction.
 Brian


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 14, 2005)

The last one I saw sell recently went for $130 but yours looks much nicer. I would say your estimate is pretty close.


----------



## wvbottlehead (Jun 14, 2005)

I'd say your wife dun real good!  [8D]


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 16, 2005)

What this medicine would have done was bring on the monthly sickness in females(as they said in the ol' days)


----------

